# Carved Snake Walking cane



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just finished a nice carved snake walking cane.

The snake is painted red, yellow, and black.

I thought I would post a before the snake is painted and after the snake is painted picture.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful ! But I seem to *also* love the natural look as well. The eye appears to be glowing. Is this a gem stone?

Super, super, SUPER job on those !


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

The raised scales are phenomenal. Care to mention the method?


----------

